# Mixed ports and pkg installs



## peterloron (May 17, 2014)

I have a FreeBSD system wherein I have installed some software via the port system, and some with the pkg tool.

Can somebody point me to best practice with the new system? Should I back out the port installed software and re-install it with the pkg tool?

Thanks.


----------

